# How to find out if there is a keylogger on my computer.



## samdew9 (Jun 10, 2013)

I got to thinking that my wife may have put a keylogger on my computer. How would I find it if there is one on here??? Things are just weird lately so it makes me wonder.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Others smarter than me in this area will come on but if you have a pc I would do a spyware scan with whatever program you have or hit the task manager and see what is running. Do a scan first though jmo.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Many are immune to standard searches. Ask awake1.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Go to ..www spybot com and download a copy of Spybot by following the instructions on their website. This is a free program which makes it good to find out if a keylogger spyware program is hidden on your computer.


----------



## Tobyboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Put one in yourself. If there's one you'll get the "hot keys".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

The easiest way is probably social engineering, rather than computer engineering.

Send an email that is guaranteed to prompt a response to a false (and verifiably so) email address. 

Sit back and wait.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

malwarebytes is good and it's free.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

If it is a desk top, beware of a hardware logger and make sure that you check the USB ports, keyboard connections, and internal of the cpu as well, as if they are tricky enough they will rig up a port inside the casing and put one there as well. It may be possible that a hardware keylogger has been installed and that won't be "discovered" by any software solution on the market.


----------



## samdew9 (Jun 10, 2013)

It's a laptop.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

If she put a keylogger, she most likely suspects that you are cheating on her. 

Your wife most likely needs reassurance that you are faithful to her. She's doing the right thing if she suspects your cheating.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> If she put a keylogger, she most likely suspects that you are cheating on her.
> 
> Your wife most likely needs reassurance that you are faithful to her. She's doing the right thing if she suspects your cheating.


Since we don't know the full story or events leading to the change/ weirdness, it is just as possible to think that she is cheating and suspects that he is doing something to catch her and thus trying to discover his actions to reveal her cheating and also hide her tracks in the process. Never underestimate the mind of a cheater.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

And if you are not...you are right to put a stop to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Squeakr said:


> Since we don't know the full story or events leading to the change/ weirdness, it is just as possible to think that she is cheating and suspects that he is doing something to catch her and thus trying to discover his actions to reveal her cheating and also hide her tracks in the process. Never underestimate the mind of a cheater.


This is true. My ex h kept accusing me of cheating when in fact it was him. He is a serial cheater. I heard many accusations, lies and excuses from him.

Maybe she's controlling. Whatever the issue, it needs to be talked through and worked out.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Why exactly to you suspect she put a keylogger on your PC?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Download a copy of Linux and install it on a bootable usb flash drive.

Use that when you want secure communication,


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

Shaggy said:


> Download a copy of Linux and install it on a bootable usb flash drive.
> 
> Use that when you want secure communication,


Good idea, never knew about that. My WS keeps his passwords on roboform and they never show up when he logs in anywhere. He just has a main password for the roboform program he keeps on USB.


----------



## samdew9 (Jun 10, 2013)

Here's my main post so you can all know my story. 


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/86233-how-get-guy-away-my-wife.html


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

if you are not a computer geek, I suggest you format your pc to remove the spy keylogger.


----------

